# The Nightmare Scenario



## Corrupt-Canine (May 31, 2017)

I was thinking of what some nightmare scenarios I could think of. From what I've seen in different forms of entertainment and from a few dreams, I guessed up one.
A character is kidnapped from their world by some supernatural means and knocked out by their captors with gas. They wake up in a vast dimmed storage area that looks like a basement warehouse. They are surrounded by other captured people and creatures but from other worlds, many with different languages. The prisoners do not have their powers *at all. *
There seems to be no doors at all except for some ventilation looking chutes. Sometimes a long black arm appears out from the chutes, opens some of the cages, and yanks them out. A lot are prepared for butchering.
Some manage to escape. Though, long the way, many aren't so lucky. Days could pass without them eating, so they have to steal meat and food from "shops." Usually they get caught there.
Others that are caught get either turned into props, decoration, or worst, living "kid rides" (they keep their body, and sentience, but they can't run away or move by themselves.)
Bottom line, they're pretty much either: Hunting game, pets, cattle, props, taxidermist stuff, etc.

The inhabitants look like people with plain white masks, devoid of emotion and humility. Like this but with no nostrils: 


Spoiler: Mask











Others look like either humanoid, abominations, and pretty much demon like evil people.
Industrial development looks a lot like in the US 1950s. Other parts are Medieval looking, followed by castles, forts, and all that fancy stuff.
There is a government and currency, even cult-like religions, but not much is known about them.

I thought this could be an interesting idea/short RP.
Also keep in mind, if you do join this as a RP, your character is not immune to dying.
Well here's the usual set up:
Gender:
Appearance:
Strengths:
Weaknesses:
Background:

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2017)

One plus for being creative, and one jaw-drop from me for being bad-shit creepy.
Kids these days have a lot of imaginations, don't they...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 31, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> One plus for being creative, and one jaw-drop from me for being bad-shit creepy.
> Kids these days have a lot of imaginations, don't they...


Thanks. 
And yeah, so much creativity out there to work with.


----------



## An Idiot (May 31, 2017)

what a neat scenario, but of course, there is only one way to get out correct? as who'd want to live in a world thats pretty much hell incarnate? yet that escape being death, than whats the point? No hope at all is availible, so whats the point? regardless its an interesting idea, one thats easy to put twists and turns into it. Like some escapees going mad, very interested....


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 31, 2017)

An Idiot said:


> what a neat scenario, but of course, there is only one way to get out correct? as who'd want to live in a world thats pretty much hell incarnate? yet that escape being death, than whats the point? No hope at all is availible, so whats the point? regardless its an interesting idea, one thats easy to put twists and turns into it. Like some escapees going mad, very interested....


I was going to cover that part later, but I'll give a shorter version. The survivors gain new abilities and powers based on what they take. It's going to be kind of like vigors from Bioshock Infinite. The other is by committing an act called "consuming." It's done by using special props that directly take away and steal abilities. The only downside to it is that the target must be still and weakened, and the process takes like 10 seconds. It has a chance to inherent the owner's personality, traits, and malice.

And yes, some do and will go crazy.


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 1, 2017)

oh.. how fun!


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes, much fun.


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 1, 2017)

Should i join? would you mind a new user?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 1, 2017)

An Idiot said:


> Should i join? would you mind a new user?


Sure. And I don't mind new users.


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 1, 2017)

aye, and shall i post the sort of entry here? and where will contact be? i prefer forum tools...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 1, 2017)

An Idiot said:


> aye, and shall i post the sort of entry here? and where will contact be? i prefer forum tools...


Just post it here. 
I do ever on the forums.


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 2, 2017)

aye, gotcha!
ill just go as ???, 

Gender: Dosent have one.... yet...
Appearance and or Background: a humanoid with no skin or insides at all, just a crystal eye with rags surrounding its entire frame of void-like material. it's rags are ancient, and show small holes in a developing body. it is a base for all characters... but rarely are there ones still ragged and blank. perhaps interaction would change that?
Strengths: influenced easy, quick,  cunning (to a degree), can be changed
Weakness: influenced easy, primal intelligence, solitary, unsocaible, weak, mute, can be changed.
Additional notes: due to it, it has really no origin... perhaps a birth gone wrong? no one knows...

that good? i dont want my fav characters to die, so i have an infinite supply of these... things.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 2, 2017)

This bio is fine. 
As long as you don't go Leroy Jenkins, your character should be fine. All actions in this RP can have positive and negative reactions in universe.


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 2, 2017)

neat, i cant wait!


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 2, 2017)

I think there should be one more person. Unless you actually want to go in alone.


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 2, 2017)

ill wait... it needs interaction from others...


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 4, 2017)

no one's come... im bored of waiting...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2017)

Nobody wants their characters to die, so that's most likely why no one has said anything


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 4, 2017)

why dosent anyone have throwaway characters for RP?


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hrm. Well, I'm far from afraid of my OCs dying in an RP - I'm a stickler for keeping it logical and plausible per lore, even if that means my peeps dying. Not as if they can't be called up in a new one later. It also seems like an interesting idea. I just haven't exactly been in the mood for a horror RP. Looks like you could use a little help getting it off the ground, though, so I'll step up to the plate. I'll even drop two characters in the mix just for shits and giggles.

I do have some questions since the initial description was a little vague:
What's the tech like in this lore?
Are there any 'fantasy' mechanics (aka magic)?
Do the captives ever have anything still in their possession after they're captured? Meaning minor items such as cell phones, pocket knives, pen lights, lighters and the like.
Are the captives secluded to their own cells or are they shared? (Figure you'd likely explain this one later, but I'd rather ask ahead of time)

Here are the two characters I can toss in:

First might as well be my Fursona, then one of my very old OCs.

-------------------------------

Name:
Zayne Kisthul Meitzen

Gender:
Male

Appearance (refer to my avatar):
A mutt of a hybrid that stands at 5' 7". The most prominent influences found in his appearances are spotted hyena, red jackal, florida cougar and dragon. Dragon horns and tongue, canid ears that naturally sit at a reversed upright position (similar to a jackal's), feline eyes of a mint green color and copper-toned sclera, with a tail that's feline in structure while having a a control similar to a canine's. Overall his head and body are average in build with a fairly even blending of his canine influences, with hints of feline. His fur is coarse, especially at his tail where it's almost long and spikey (ala Hyena), with a subtle ridge of it up his back to just between his ears. Fur color is a blend of tans, with primary markings being white (mostly at his front as seen in the avatar) and red rust colored splotches and speckles over his bodym then secondary black markings at his snout, hands and feet.

Strengths:
He's resourceful and very analytical when it comes to solving problems, has a strong sense of rhythm and coordination, has a pretty good aim if he has to use a firearm, but is usually for defusing hostility rather than feeding fires. Zayne is also skilled with computers and literature.

Weaknesses:
No real combat skills past firing a gun, can be too empathetic, often overanalytical

Background (summarized since most of the details would be moot in this case):
Born in the northern US to a mother named Taskila, Zayne never really had a steady father figure. His mother's 'tastes' meant that male faces changed fairly often. This resulted in a lot of mixed emotions. He was far from neglected, however, and otherwise his upbringing was fairly normal. Taskila raised him well and did her utmost to support him while providing him what what he needed to succeed in life. Zayne never really cared to be rich or successful, simply happy so long as his needs were met and he had some economic breathing room. He finished highschool, went to a couple tech schools with little clue of what to actually do with his life, then found that he has a simple liking for jobs regarding problem solving. His current days are spent exploring that application within corporate positions.

One day he went out with some friends and coworkers to celebrate one of those friends' 21st birthday. A long night was spent partying and getting very drunk. Much of it was a blur as they went from one place to another to have a good time. That's the last thing he remembered before going to sleep.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's that old OC. History is long, but a lot's happened in the time I've run him.
-------------------------------


Name:
Jaden Lemnyensi

Gender:
Male

Appearance:
Jaden is a short human standing at just 5' 1". Strong features, short black hair and a debonair smile lend to a sense of both style and arrogance. He's of an athletic and very toned build with no real distinguishing features beyond a geometric marking at the back of his neck, somewhat resembling a mix of tribal tattoo and QR code. Most times when wandering the field he's found wearing a black tactical dress shirt, black BDU style pants, black dress boots and a black leather jacket. In his place of residence, however, he adopts a victorian style, finding relaxation in the dress of what was high society.

This is only half of the man. Only indicated by his weight, which is near fifty pounds heavier than his size and mass should be, Jaden has the capability to change all or part of his body to that of an anthromorphic wolf titled the 'Schnitter Wolf'. This form is far from soft and cuddly, looking more the product of a monster movie than simple transition. Black in its entirety, the form is bulky with a heavy amount of muscle mass. Both tooth and claw are denser than one might expect, sporting serrated edges and sharp points.

Strengths:
Very proficient with all but the largest type of swords. They are his weapon of choice. He's also proficient in hand-to-hand, though he considers this a 'low class' way of fighting and tends to avoid it. Decent with near any firearm and a wide array of throwing weapons (see weaknesses for added information). Has a quick wit and is quite agile in his human form. In his 'Schnitter Wolf' form he is stronger and more resilient, capable of sustaining a number of injuries and great amount of pain before being disabled. The genetic manipulation has also made him resilient to age, continuing to look the age of thirty when, in fact, he is far older.

Weaknesses:
Jaden can be very arrogant, often rating himself as superior to others with cheeky remarks. This arrogance goes so far as the man refusing to use firearms for the fact that they feel 'uncivilized', opting to take all fights at melee range and only utilizing thrown weaponry when he has to. Often he would rather fabricate some form of sword, or find something makeshift than rely on ranged combat. While having a decently long fuse, the man also has a temper. He is also very prideful, considering himself upper class in *any* situation, to the degree that some have suspected mental illness. Given his history this may be true. Especially for the fact that he also carries a bit of a sadistic streak.

His 'Schnitter Wolf' form changes him mentally as well as physically. While still in aware of himself, his sadistic streak increases drastically, casting off all sense of 'class' and becoming a hypocritical contrast to his normal self. While resilient and powerful, it is more cumbersome, trading agility for force. His general level of patience is about the same in this form. Temper is a different story. Often he will vindictively turn to this form when he loses his temper, being quite aware of the intimidation factor and the carnage its strength can cause. The lust and rage that he can and tends to feel in this form can dull his situational awareness and lead him to make poor choices in his actions. Lastly, the Schnitter form was engineered with a failsafe; an allergy to silver.

Background:
Jaden's history is both long and difficult. Early in his life (around 2044) he was taken into the military. His first memories, rather than of his parents or friends, are that of an academy. One formed as a joint program between Russia and Germany to create the next generation of soldiers in light of rising tensions between world powers. What few knew is that this was paired to the Schnitter project. A project which not only cast off near any sense of scientific morality, but made impossible strides. The world was terrified that the near inevitable war would bring the end to all.

Originally this project was simply intended to create a 'super soldier'; enhancing abilities and general combat effectiveness. Cybernetics had been tried already by other countries and were already on the field. Robotics and drones were already a mainstay of the battlefield as well. Cybernetics proved to have its limits, and mechanoids were extremely costly. They aimed for more, to break boundaries and usher in a new era. They succeeded, but not in a way they expected. The results varied from one subject to the next and in all cases the procedures broke their bodies and minds.

Jaden was one of the successful subjects of these processes. At the age of fourteen he felt the pain of his first transformation. The recovery period took days and he survived. Two months later he took his first life during a training exercise. From then on he was separated from his comrades and put through more rigorous training. The results were pleasing. Moreso when pitted against other successes of the Schnitter project. Within a single year of that day war broke out, and the monstrosities were released upon the world. The results were everything they could have hoped for. A single company was deployed to take a midwestern city already under heavy fire. Within three days it was done with no losses to the new breed, and a varying number of injuries. The world at large was shocked and opposing armies had little idea how to combat this threat. Other countries had not laid idle, however. Some kept to 'what worked', leaving Japan to nearly bleed itself dry on cybernetics and mechanoids. Others had already taken the initiative after catching wind of the Schnitter project and were attempting their own. Thus began a series of the worst choices humanity ever made.

Practices akin to the Schnitter became more and more commonplace. This only served to increase hostilities between nations. By 2063 the war was spread across the globe and all negotiations had failed. Over ten years later, desperate countries began resorting to weapons of mass destruction. The face of the world was forever changed...yet the war continued. Governments fell and crumbled, new factions rose up. Devastation became a normal sight while some areas were entirely uninhabitable. Much happened in that year of 2074. The remaining superpowers pulled their forces back to their own borders. This only fed the newformed factions by giving them grown. Something made worse by the fact that these now common aberrant soldiers did not all remain loyal. With the systems failing left and right, many got their own ideas for the war. The world had turned into an irreparable mess.

Two years later, in 2076, Jaden ended up in a critical ward with systemic silver poisoning. By then he was well ranked and at the lead of a tactical operations squadron...three of who died, another who laid in the bed beside him. The failsafe was known by then to those of the Schnitter breed, but silver was a precious commodity, so rare. He was hit by such a round when assaulting the high command of a local faction. Weeks passed and his heart stopped multiple times. The recovery took months. A lot of time to think and consider the state of things. By the time it was over he settled on his thoughts of defection. He waited for deployment to just the right area, and three weeks later, he failed to return from the field.

From then on he was considered a rogue agent. One perk of the war is that there was a lack of resources in doing anything about it. Knowing this, Jaden took up his own stance in local politics. He formed his own hideout in a reinforced basement and 'asserted himself' on the local factions. As they warred, he picked at what he wanted, much like a vulture. As the mood would strike him, he'd step in to fight for one or another. Then for any number of reasons he would flit off back to his own doings. This earned him the visit of a few hit squads, but as aggravating and dangerous as he was, he was effective. They had no choice but to put up with him.

Jaden was all too happy with these arrangements. Combat was his life anyways, his bread and butter, his entertainment. Now he felt he truly had a life of his own. He gathered many antiques and rarities, having taken a shine to ancient Victorian decor and style. Any time one would walk near his territory, faint classical music would be heard. As years passed, his reputation preceded him. Most powers let him be, which was exactly the way he wanted it. Now and then a recruitment was attempted. Something he always shunned, while leaving a dinner invite to the messengers. Few care to indulge him.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm back. Now that I think about it, I'm just going to drop the idea all together. Though I really hate the idea of people getting off karma free in a RP, probably that's why no one bothers joining. It's impossible for me to get a solid RP going on here.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 18, 2017)

Really? I would have thought the two people who joined would be enough to go off of. I can't speak for others, but I like getting kicked around/challenged. I'm only reluctant to join RPs because of the fact that people keep dropping like this. It's like watching half a movie.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 18, 2017)

Yaruzaru said:


> Really? I would have thought the two people who joined would be enough to go off of. I can't speak for others, but I like getting kicked around/challenged. I'm only reluctant to join RPs because of the fact that people keep dropping like this. It's like watching half a movie.


I can't make up my mind. With only 2 or 3, one or more drop out and it is like a good chunk of the interaction just disappeared. 


- - - - - -

Everything always have to be perfect when I'm making something. If something goes wrong, everything falls apart. 

My interest in RP is pretty much dead/dying. There is nothing creative and new to hold it or give me a reason to continue. It's abandoned at this point.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 18, 2017)

That is a good point, though personally, I don't mind the level of creativity in a roleplay, even though it is of course preferred. I'm just happy with at least one committed player, it's just hard to find them. Unfortunately, these forums are not the best place for roleplaying unless your title has the word 'yiff' in it. It would have been nice if this roleplay went through though, it looks interesting, people may actually die or at least be on edge, sounds fun.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 19, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I can't make up my mind. With only 2 or 3, one or more drop out and it is like a good chunk of the interaction just disappeared.
> 
> 
> - - - - - -
> ...


No offense, but it sounds like you're either doing it wrong or getting with the wrong people. I agree with what @Yaruzaru said, and RP scenarios can be a trick to set up and get going. Yes. Especially finding good people. It's far from impossible, however. I'm pretty careful about who I run with and about one in three end up dropped prematurely. All of them end up satisfying in some way. Just have to come to terms with the fact that they won't last forever or be 100% perfect (like anything that regards imperfect beings). When you do have one that's good, enjoy it to its fullest while you can.

Not saying push this particular RP forward. At this point I'd agree this idea has fallen through. What I'm saying is that with a viewpoint like that, you're dooming things before they begin. Just some friendly advice.


----------

